

Gliph integrates Bitcoin send / receive on iOS - bredren
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/57642748085/gliph-integrates-bitcoin-send-receive-on-ios

======
msie
How is this different from another iOS Bitcoin wallet app that was banned by
Apple?

------
bredren
It has a completely different UX for sending and receiving bitcoin.

